# OP <=> PG : Welches Kabel?



## thebigmartin (21 April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

bin gestern durch Zufall hier gelandet, und hab auch schon glatt eine Frage!

Ich konnte gestern der Versuchung nicht wiederstehen, an einem OP ein neues Bild aufzuspielen. Doch da hat die Firma Siemens mich arg ausgebremst! 

Also, alles mit ProTool vorbereitet, Rechner an das OP angeschlossen, und Übertragen....

Nach mehreren einigen vielen Versuchen hab ich das Unterfangen drangegeban, als das PG mir mehrfach erzählt hat, daß keine Verbindung zustande kommt. 
"Fehler 40?? Keine Synchronisation ..."

Kann es sein, daß ich zum Übertragen der Prokjektierung zum OP ein spezielles Kabel benötige?

Für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Martin


----------



## SPS Markus (21 April 2005)

Die Daten vom PC zum OP können seriell übertragen werden.
Ein Kabel ist schnell zusammengelötet:

RS232 -> OP:

PC <-> OP
9-pol. Buchse 15-pol. Stecker
3-------------------------3
2-------------------------4
5------------------------12

1,4,6 gebrückt
7,8 gebrückt

Die Brücken kannst du auch weglassen.
Das funktioniert besser als die Siemens Methode->
Siemens PG mit S5-Kabel zum OP... zu viele Datenfehler oder nicht möglich.

Auch auf die Baudrate achten. Bei zu vielen Fehlern auf 19.200 Baud wechseln.

Markus

Ps: Hättest du mit der "suchen Funktion" auch selber finden können.


*Nachtrag:*

Du mußt natürlich in ProTool die Übertragung auf seriell (com1/2) 
umstellen.
(Menuepunkt Transfer)


----------



## volker (21 April 2005)

kommt drauf an welches op du hast.

op7 an s7: benötigt ein spezielles kabel (pinbelegung anders)
bei bedarf schick ich mal die belegung.

op7/17 an as511: das normale siemens as511-kabel

op17 an s7: das normale siemens as511-kabel


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2005)

*Danke schon mal, aber folgendes:*

Ist es wirklich relevant, ob an dem OP eine S5 oder eine S7 hängt, um die Projektierung zu übertragen?

Werde aber den ersten Vorschlag ins Auge fassen, und mir ein anderes Kabel zusammenlöten!

Danke aber für eure schnelle kompetente Hilfe,

werde dann demnächst öfter mal darauf zurückkommen müßen

Greets

Martin


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2005)

hi,
es geht ja nur um die übertragung der projektierung.du brauchst halt mal ein s5 programmierkabel um diese zu übertragen.
welche steuerung später dranhängt wird ja in dieser projektiert.


----------



## thebigmartin (28 April 2005)

*Danke!*

Wollte mich nur noch mal bei allen Mitwirkenden für die sehr hilfreichen Tip's bedanken. Mit dem selbstgestrickten Kabel hat alles heute wunderbarst gefunzt!

Wenn ich dann noch mal irgendwelche Fragen habe, werde ich mich vertrauensvoll an euch wenden!!

Danke

Martin


----------



## thomasgull (5 Mai 2005)

An welchen Steckern sind die Brücken zu machen? 9 oder 15 pol? 

gruss Thomas


----------



## SPS Markus (5 Mai 2005)

Hier die SIEMENS Antwort:


----------



## Pockebrd (24 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
kann da jetzt nicht ganz folgen, past die genannte Belegung auch auf mein OP7 zum PC mit S7 ?

PC <-> OP
9-pol. Buchse 15-pol. Stecker
3-------------------------3
2-------------------------4
5------------------------12




Gruß Markus


----------

